# Bloody Red Mysid - Hemimysis anomala



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I found this article, and was wondering if anyone has tried to find any of their own. I doubt they are legal to catch and keep.... I did a search of the forum and couldn't find anything, which is surprising. Shrimp in our own backyard and no one has even discussed it.

I kind of think it looks a bit like a wild cherry. Not a big fan of the "3rd" eye on the head.










http://www.cbc.ca/news/story/2007/01/18/tech-shrimp.html

Here is the link to the Wiki article
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemimysis_anomala


----------



## patricka (Mar 24, 2011)

why is this a big problem? just another food source for the fish...


----------

